# Lightake



## austin587 (Feb 1, 2011)

Is this site actually trustworthy and reliable? I have heard countless reviews on it being a scam and that it doesn't actually come. I also heard that you cannot get a refund if it does not come.


----------



## AnsonL (Feb 1, 2011)

> Is this site actually trustworthy?


yes


----------



## akiramejin (Feb 1, 2011)

I get like an invalid hostname.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 1, 2011)

How about you take a look at the Lightake Official thread sticky. You know, the thread that is on top of the Hardware area section all the time. Then you can form an opinion of whether it is trustworthy or not. 

Ya, it is.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 1, 2011)

austin587 said:


> Is this site actually trustworthy and reliable? I have heard countless reviews on it being a scam and that it doesn't actually come. I also heard that you cannot get a refund if it does not come.


 
It's trustworthy. People aren't patient enough to wait the over 4 weeks.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't find lightake very trustworthy. I received my White DIY POM GuHong and it came with a broken core! an arm of the core was broken/melted in half. I made a complaint and they haven't replied, it's almost 2 days (48 hours)! I thought they'd reply within 2 days! (Forgot, chinese new year)

Here's the broken core they sent me! ---->


----------



## cisco (Feb 1, 2011)

They are on holidays, man. Chinese new year. Be patient, they will most likely fix your issue. About the "invalid hostname", try www.lightake.com instead of lightake.com.

anyway, I think you should ask here instead: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...l-Deal-Thread-Discounts-as-of-January-30-2011


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 1, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> I don't find lightake very trustworthy. I received my White DIY POM GuHong and it came with a broken core! an arm of the core was broken/melted in half. I made a complaint and they haven't replied, it's almost 2 days (48 hours)! I thought they'd reply within 2 days!
> 
> Here's the broken core they sent me! ----> View attachment 1457


 
Lightake is away until the 11th of February, on holiday 
It's a very busy time in China. I ordered some Maru lube for my store, and I had an automated message saying they were away. You should've received this message, but if you didn't, this is the case.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Feb 1, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Lightake is away until the 11th of February, on holiday
> It's a very busy time in China. I ordered some Maru lube for my store, and I had an automated message saying they were away. You should've received this message, but if you didn't, this is the case.


 
haha, I noticed this right after I posted, I ordered the cube like about a month ago, but thanks anyway


----------



## the uber cuber (Feb 1, 2011)

that happend to me too, it took me 2 days to find out what the problem is..... you just have to type in "www" lol


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Lightake is away until the 11th of February, on holiday
> It's a very busy time in China. I ordered some Maru lube for my store, and I had an automated message saying they were away. You should've received this message, but if you didn't, this is the case.



That is like 4 months!!!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 29, 2014)

Dude it's trustworthy. Like 90% of the cubes I own I bought from there.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 29, 2014)

Haven't ordered from Lightake but it took two years to answer this question. Now I can order from it


----------



## tx789 (Sep 29, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> That is like 4 months!!!



Check the post date.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 30, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> That is like 4 months!!!



Holy bump

And did it occur to you that Tim major did not post that at the exact same time as you saw his post?


----------

